# Spitfire vs Zeke



## Oskar the Pilot (Dec 28, 2011)

Greetings all, I feel slightly embarrassed cluttering up your awesome forums with these near-pointless threads ...

You may or may not have seen the thread I made about the Spitfire vs Mustang, but just to let you know the Spitfire _crumpled_ the 
'Stang! Anyway, I've heard that the Mitsubishi A6M Zero ("Zeke") is an excellent dogfighter, so I were wondering; Who would really win in a 
dogfight, the Spitfire Mk XIV or the Mitsubishi Zero?

*Winner takes all, explain your answer in a reply, and best of all have fun!*

-_Oskar_


----------



## Oskar the Pilot (Dec 28, 2011)

*Oh and, imagine the pilots are of equal ability.*


----------



## renrich (Dec 28, 2011)

You are comparing a fighter(Spitfire Mark 14) which got into service at the end of the war with one that by the end of the war was outdated. The Zeke did not have the growth potential that the Spit had and the Mark 14 was almost a new aircraft compared to the early Spits. As far as your comparison is concerned near it's base the M14 would have little trouble with any Zeke. 400 miles from a land base it would be a different story as the Spit would have to be aware of fuel shortage. Comparing the Mark 5 and the Zeke 52, if the Spit tries to dogfight the Zeke, he is at a serious disadvantage.


----------



## stona (Dec 28, 2011)

Can of worms alert!
There are good arguments both ways. There is a spirited debate about what actually happened when the two met in the real world here.

http://warbirdsforum.com/showthread.php?t=4313

Steve


----------



## Njaco (Dec 28, 2011)

and its not like this hasn't been done 1,000 times before on the forum. uuggghhh.


----------



## MikeGazdik (Dec 28, 2011)

Not all of us may have been around the last time this was on the forum.

I agree, the MkXIV Spit is in a different world than a Zeke. Now the earlier Marks, that would be one tough fight. If the Spit pilot could keep the fight at higher speeds, I think he would be victorious. But the Spit cannot fall back onto its turning abilility like it could with all other Western friends and foes. I love the Spit, but I think the first guy that can pounce on a mistake made by the other wins.

That being said, I think the notoriously frail Zeke could less afford a mistake.


----------



## stona (Dec 28, 2011)

MikeGazdik said:


> Not all of us may have been around the last time this was on the forum.
> 
> If the Spit pilot could keep the fight at higher speeds, I think he would be victorious. But the Spit cannot fall back onto its turning abilility like it could with all other Western friends and foes.



Quote from my link above.

Wg Cdr Caldwell noted that in tight, 160 mph turns, the Zero didn't get dangerously close until after the Spitfires' speed had begun to wash off after the second turn. He "easily evaded" the Zero with a downward break.

Steve


----------



## Oskar the Pilot (Dec 28, 2011)

Njaco said:


> and its not like this hasn't been done 1,000 times before on the forum. uuggghhh.




Oh, sorry, I wouldn't know you see, as I'm new to the forums... Sorry.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 28, 2011)

No worries. It was only meant that if one goes through the threads, you will most likely find a subject. Aircraft vs aircraft poll/threads are abundant here.


----------



## Oskar the Pilot (Dec 28, 2011)

Njaco said:


> No worries. It was only meant that if one goes through the threads, you will most likely find a subject. Aircraft vs aircraft poll/threads are abundant here.



Thanks good, I like aircraft-aircraft polls. One of the first things I ever saw on the internet about planes was the mustang vs spitfire discussion somewhere on here.


----------



## claidemore (Dec 29, 2011)

New discussions, on old topics, is how new information and perspectives get shared. There might not be anything new, but there's only one way to find out.


----------



## MikeGazdik (Dec 30, 2011)

I keep thinking about this thread. Man this is a tough fight. I am trying to be objective, but I have a place in my heart for the Spitfire. ( don't we all? ) Would the earlier marks, up to the MkV, have the climb advantage? If so, with its additional speed and climb, you could boom and zoom. Though from what I have read the Spit doesn't dive well, but I think that was American pilot views that flew heavier aircraft. But I am thinking the Zero may be equal or superior in the climb, which throws it back to the Spit just having to keep the fight faster than the Zero likes.


----------

